# Computer Password Programs?



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*What computer password programs do people use?*

I was thinking of using Norton IS, but I'm not sure I want to be tethered to Norton forever.
I'm sure many are like me and need to rotate passwords at some frequency for work or are logged on to many sites and access from different computers (home, work, laptop, road...).

Thoughts?

Mike

-----------------------------------------
*Computer Password Programs*
*Updated: *1-19-11

1password pro
KeePass Password Safe
Norton
Roboform


----------



## dawgfan (Jul 3, 2008)

Keepass


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*KeePass Password Safe*



dawgfan said:


> Keepass


Thanks, my brother showed me that last night, but I forgot the name.

*KeePass Password Safe*
Link



> *What is KeePass?*
> Today you need to remember many passwords. You need a password for the Windows network logon, your e-mail account, your website's FTP password, online passwords (like website member account), etc. etc. etc. The list is endless. Also, you should use different passwords for each account. Because if you use only one password everywhere and someone gets this password you have a problem... A serious problem. The thief would have access to your e-mail account, website, etc. Unimaginable.
> 
> KeePass is a free open source password manager, which helps you to manage your passwords in a secure way. You can put all your passwords in one database, which is locked with one master key or a key file. So you only have to remember one single master password or select the key file to unlock the whole database. The databases are encrypted using the best and most secure encryption algorithms currently known (AES and Twofish). For more information, see the features page.
> ...


----------



## dawgfan (Jul 3, 2008)

The Security Manager where I work told me about it. It's considered top notch in the field.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

dawgfan said:


> The Security Manager where I work told me about it. It's considered top notch in the field.


Do you use any of the plugins?

Mike


----------



## dawgfan (Jul 3, 2008)

Nope. Wasn't even aware of them, but I'll check them out. Thanks.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

dawgfan said:


> The Security Manager where I work told me about it. It's considered top notch in the field.


My brother is in IT and showed me this yesterday.
I'll also ask him about plugins...

Mike


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Mike I have been using Roboform for years and have been very happy with it. It is very comprehensive and not difficult to use once you get used to it. If you buy a Roboform desktop pro license ($29.95), you get all upgrades free and will never have to pay again. if you wish to use the Roboform everywhere version (storing your passwords online) it will cost $9.95 per year.

Whenever I go to a site which requires a password, Roboform pops up and with one click I can fill the username, password and submit. I has a password generator which I find very helpful for creating very secure passwords.


----------



## TWISM (May 13, 2009)

I used 1password pro. It syncs to my Mac, iPhone, iPad. Been great for me.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*1password pro*



TWISM said:


> I used 1password pro.
> It syncs to my Mac, iPhone, iPad. Been great for me.


Thanks.
I added to the post #1 list:
1password pro
KeePass Password Safe
Norton
Roboform


Mike


----------



## gwilks98 (May 3, 2008)

I use Keepass.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I use Norton.


----------



## iconrl (Jul 30, 2010)

Does anyone use LastPass? It looks pretty good too.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

i have never cared for such programs myself.i see them as a security risk.you should make passwords long.something like your moms name,and one of your kids birth dates.something easy for you to remember,but long.also should contain numbers and letter.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

I use RoboForm on all my PCs (it has a wireless sycn function that allows change to sync with all computers). On my Mac, I have used 1Password in the past but now have migrate to RoboForm (which was recently released for the Mac). The Mac version is not as robust as the PC version but works well for basic use.


----------



## andy_c (Aug 8, 2006)

I first read this thread a few weeks ago and am really glad I did! I've been using a program called 4UOnly, which is a freeware that was originally provided by a company whose name I can't recall at the moment. I went looking for updates, and found that it is now being distributed by some outfit that appears somewhat questionable, attaching AdWare to the download. And it's the same version I previously had, so it looks like development has been discontinued. Of course, I don't recommend using it.

After reading about KeePass, I downloaded it and it is really good! I went through the tedious process of transferring over my many passwords from 4UOnly to KeePass, so I'm all set up with KeePass now.

Oh, and just an anecdote in case you decide to use the same password at many sites. I am a member of another online forum where I mostly read about security and telecom issues. About a year ago, I received an email from them stating that their site had been hacked and that my password had been compromised.

Well, it just so happens that I used this same password at my online brokerage firm. I have my entire life savings in various investments with this firm, as well as using it for bank-like transactions (checking account). Everything turned out fine, as it was a different user name, but you can probably imagine how I felt when I got this email.

So, I hope nobody makes the same mistake I did. There was no damage, but I tell you, it really made me think!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I, too, use the same password for many sites but I use different ones for different types of sites. In particular, my banking and investment sites get individual and unique ones while the others are grouped by topics for convenience. Keepass seems like something useful, nonetheless.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

andy_c said:


> Oh, and just an anecdote in case you decide to use the same password at many sites. I am a member of another online forum where I mostly read about security and telecom issues. About a year ago, I received an email from them stating that their site had been hacked and that my password had been compromised.


not a security risk at all.unless they knew where you banked at.they would also need your user name at the bank.


----------



## iconrl (Jul 30, 2010)

pharoah said:


> not a security risk at all.unless they knew where you banked at.they would also need your user name at the bank.


On top of that, most important institutions like banks use dual authentication that requires you to answer security questions or something similar when someone is logging in from an unknown PC (the hackers).


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

iconrl said:


> Does anyone use LastPass? It looks pretty good too.


I love last pass and I use the Yubikey with it... 

extra secure it is like having a vpa token ring key authentication.

http://www.yubico.com/yubikey

The key is about 30 bucks.... and last pass is 20 bucks per year or something like that.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

iconrl said:


> Does anyone use LastPass? It looks pretty good too.


:4stars: Yes, Lastpass is great it's free on computers and $12 yr on tabs & smartphones for a app, you can still access it for free on the web though. It will use 3rd party authenticators like yubikey too. I have used Keepass, Roboform and a few others but I recommend Lastpass for sure. Lastpass will even audit your security and runs on all platforms I can think of. Lastpass will also import from existing browsers and password organizers. Visit lastpass.com see the video.


----------

